# Kelly and Dan at Weezer's Pork and Beans Video Shoot (Featured on Youtube)



## Rama (May 23, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2008)

Lol who's hands were those?


----------



## hdskull (May 24, 2008)

It's the girl, but I can't figure out who the "girl" is.


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2008)

Come on guys don't you watch all the youtube videos that everyone talks about. Its the person from "Shoes" and the muffins video.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 24, 2008)

Were those Dan's hands?


----------



## Jason Baum (May 24, 2008)

Haha, that's pretty awesome. Is Dan in the actual music video anywhere? I couldn't see him at all. There were some cubes at about 2:50, but that's all I could spot.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 24, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Haha, that's pretty awesome. Is Dan in the actual music video anywhere? I couldn't see him at all. There were some cubes at about 2:50, but that's all I could spot.



Dan actually wasn't. He got on IRC last night and was disappointed that even though they filmed him for roughly half an hour, he didn't get in it at all.


----------



## badmephisto (May 24, 2008)

Tay Zonday - http://www.youtube.com/user/TayZonday?ob=1
Miss Teen South Carolina - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3iNxZ8Dww
Kelly, from the Shoes video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCF3ywukQYA
the Will It Blend? blender - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8H29jU8Wrs
Chris Crocker (Leave Britney Alone) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSjUe0FyxQ
the dude in Evolution of Dance - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg
Daft Hands http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw
Charlie the Unicorn (!!!) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY
the ninja guy - http://youtube.com/watch?v=HFBBh2n2yP0
the Dramatic Look Gopher!! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40
it's peanut butter jelly time! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4
K-Fed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6RvngAZCcQ
the Soulja Boy dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZE2OzguWHo
diet coke and mentos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKoB0MHVBvM
lightsaber guys http://youtube.com/watch?v=8NE5elL30w4
t shirts http://youtube.com/watch?v=r6tlw-oPDBM
numa numa kid http://youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o&feature=rel ...
all your base are belong to us http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg
GI Joe PSA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atXIKI2XHj4


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2008)

That one of Miss teen south carolina is a classic, but what do these links have to do with anything?


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

These are all the different videos that were in the Weezer music video that this video above is associated with.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2008)

Right. I hate Weezer (they are a band right?) so I'm a bit lost.


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

yes they are a band... if you don't watch all those viral youtube videos you won't get it. Having two younger siblings and loads of younger friends I have seen them all.


----------



## badmephisto (May 25, 2008)

Dene said:


> but what do these links have to do with anything?



oh so it wasnt as self-explanatory as I assumed


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2008)

Ah screw watching all those videos, I don't have time >.<


----------

